# Where to canoe near East Lansing?



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown (Oct 18, 2008)

New to this forum. We've noticed while driving around that many rivers have ash trees blocking them. Are there any maps or forums that speak to which segments of a river are navigable? My wife and I are interested in getting out. 30 mile radius from East Lansing. Thanks


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

This does not really answer your question, but you should check this out on Amazon:

*Canoeing Michigan Rivers: A Comprehensive Guide to 45 Rivers, Revise and Updated *

You can read it on line by clicking on the image on the left. Look at the map on page 1 of the Lower Peninsula Rivers as a start.

From person experience I can you, there are a bunch of good canoeing rivers that did not make the book.

Going over a long jam is just part of the fun.


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

Try the Grand river in Lansing. Putting in at the Brenke fish ladder and take out in Grand Ledge is a nice trip. Free of downed trees and being upset by idiot boat wake is a rarity. The only spot that may give trouble is an old wooden train bridge on Lansing's north side that seems to collect floating logs but there is always a way through close to shore.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

lansing to grand ledge on the grand. Decent paddle.


----------



## Horgasz (Feb 16, 2011)

https://lansingrivertrail.org/Kayak-Canoe

Have fun


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

The Ingham county parks used to, I don't know if they still do or not, keep the Grand River open from Bunker Road Landing down to Burchfield in Holt, a phone call to Burchfield should get that answered for you. There are a couple of parks along that route that you can put in at also, McNamara Landing and River Bend. 

When I worked there 20 years ago we had a couple that went down river and ended up in Diamondale, apparently no one told them that it was a river and not a big loop with current that they could paddle around.


----------

